# SSN requirement on adoption/foster appn?



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

I am not sure I am comfortable with giving my SSN to a rescue that I "meet" online. Just curious about how others feel about giving SSN to rescues before adopting/fostering? Also, why is it necessary?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I've never seen a app that asks for that and personally would not provide it.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

That would be my question...why is that necessary? I would not do that. There is other ways to ensure info about a person if that is what they are trying to do I would think


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

As a rescue, I would not want the responsibility of knowing anyones SSN. If I was adopting I would not furnish mine either.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would never give my SSN to a rescue.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would NEVER EVER give my SSN to any individual, group, or company unless they are hiring me to provide a service and require my SSN for tax purposes. I don't even give my SSN to doctor's offices or places I volunteer at. If they ask for it, I ask - "Why is it necessary for me to provide this information?" and then explain to them that I am not comfortable to provide my SSN to anyone except for tax purposes. If they don't like that, I inform them I will take my business elsewhere. There is enough identity theft going on for people to become extra cautious about their personal information. 

A rescue has no business having your SSN, IMHO.

Here's what Privacyrights.org has to say on the matter -



> Quote:You are not legally required to provide your SSN to private businesses — including private health care providers and insurers — unless you are involved in a transaction in which the Internal Revenue Service requires notification. (MediCal and Medicare are government health plans and can require a Social Security number.)
> 
> There is no law, however, that prevents businesses from requesting your SSN, and there are few restrictions on what businesses can do with it. However, even though you are not required to disclose your SSN, the business can refuse to provide you with service if you refuse to give it.
> 
> If a business insists on knowing your SSN when you do not see a reason for it, we encourage you to speak to a manager who may be authorized to make an exception or who may know whether company policy requires it. If the company will not allow you to use an alternate number such as your driver’s license number, you may want to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

write in "you wish!"
or OU812


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I would ask them why they require a social security number, and with the rising number of identity thefts you do not feel safe giving out your social security number.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

That is odd, do they list why they want/need your SSN??

Is one required to do a background or criminal check? I know of several Pit rescues that require a criminal check...is a SSN needed for that??


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I run background checks at my POE for volunteers and employees. The service we use does require SSN, as well as full name and DOB.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm the foster coordinator for German Shepherd Rescue here in Florida, we don't ask for SSN, i don't understand why it would be needed? It's not like you are getting paid to foster a dog.

I would seriously look at this, and i would not relinquish ANY financial information to anyone.

We do background checks on our fosters and adopters but we don't use SSN's


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

How would I handle this?

If a background check required a SSN, then I would ask the rescue what service they are using to run a background check with as well as contact information. I would explain to them that I don't feel safe giving out my SSN, and I would be more than happy to run a background check on MY dime for them. 

Then, I would give the SERVICE my SSN (as long as they were reliable) to run the check. Never would I give my SSN out to someone else to give to another person to run a check.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. My friend was asked to give her SSN by a rescue that she wants to foster for and when she mentioned it to me, I felt that it was too risky.

Glad to know others share my reservations about this. Was wondering if I was getting too


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They probably need it to run a background check.
She could always ask them why they wanted it.


----------

